# Duck score



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2017)

With the upcoming Chinese New Year I got a good deal on ducks. Beside the classics (confit, rillette, breast hot and cold smoked) I will be trying a new idea. Stay tuned.












_20170121_101259.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 21, 2017






Over 6lbs each.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm in!

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 21, 2017)

If they only fell out of the sky packaged like that!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2017)

Not just packaged but frozen too. That's why they fall off the sky, they can't fly with wings tight on their bodies.


----------



## marctrees (Jan 21, 2017)

For me, very exciting thread, I will be watching.

Duck has become probably my favorite, $3.00/ lb here, could be worse.

I go simple, dry brine/ rub  48 hr w LOTS of Old Bay in and out, and also heavy typical paprika type NO salt rub.

Tightly tie wings down.

Loosely stuff the livers inside, and set neck on top of bird.

Next to it, get's overcooked dry, inside of cavity, neck is underdone.

Smoke at 280 -300 , (I can't get hotter) shutoff electric smoker w breast @145, leave alone inside  for 20 smoker 30 minute.

That's just what I do.

I'm sure it can be improved on, I only have so much energy, good enough Deelish.

I don't bother w any scoring, pricking, scalding, etc.

Too much work for me.

The skin is fattier when done I'm sure, but good for us.

Set on upper rack, drip pan on rack below catches most, not all stuff, don't want it too big.

Ohh - important - I make sure the tail and hanging stuff around it is as opened up exposed as possible, needs to render fry much as possible. 

Yes, as Chef Jimmy told me, the dark meat is kinda tough at that temp, but good for me.  Marc


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 21, 2017)

Well I'm in watching thisone..... So much new and interesting stuff here.... Gotta love it....


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 21, 2017)

Definitely want to see where you go with these.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> For me, very exciting thread, I will be watching.
> 
> Duck has become probably my favorite, $3.00/ lb here, could be worse.
> 
> ...


I am not gonna cook them whole...Not a popular dish in my house. We like confit, rillette, air dried meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm all a tingle with anticipation!...JJ


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 21, 2017)

Show us the money Atomic


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 21, 2017)

Best rillette we've had was from a small farm outside of Quebec City. Would be interested in your recipe!

Bruce


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2017)

Ducks are still frozen. Will take a few days before I start anything.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 26, 2017)

Finally had a few hours to cut these apart. Just in time, one still had some ice crystals on the back.

They have livers stuffed in the cavity...Yey...Duck liver pate












IMG_20170126_220932.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 26, 2017






4 pairs of legs and all wings (sans the tip) with spices for confit












IMG_20170126_220951.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 26, 2017






Breasts and tenders (extra skin left on the breasts for double-up prosciutto)












IMG_20170126_221010.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 26, 2017






Carcass skin, butt and neck fat for rendering












IMG_20170126_220956.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 26, 2017






Neck and carcasses for soup












IMG_20170126_221025.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 26, 2017






A pair of legs for a special project - will follow up












IMG_20170126_220940.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 26, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 27, 2017)

Rendering the fat












_20170127_170712.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 27, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 27, 2017)

Coming along nicely 












IMG_20170127_185018.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 27, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

4 pairs of legs and some wings confit-ing in duck fat.












IMG_20170128_112907.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017






Note to self: 3 ducks batches are ideal.

Since I am doing five now some of the wings will cook in a different pot (where I rendered the fat)












IMG_20170128_114848.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017






Fat chips after rendering - these are a treat












IMG_20170128_114853.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 28, 2017)

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

Special project - two whole legs that I didn't confit.

What I want to try is "real duck prosciutto". With the leg. Ofcourse I will make breast prosicutto as usual. 

Considering the size I think it would work better if I debone the leg and tie up two deboned legs together. Or rolled. Don't know yet, will see how they feel after curing.

Here they are deboned












IMG_20170128_124505.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

Had fat chips for lunch. Delicious.

Confit ready...will store the legs in fat












IMG_20170128_145157.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017






Wings on top of the legs. I will pick the meat of the wings and jar with fat for rillette.












IMG_20170128_145631.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

Meat for rillette












IMG_20170128_153148.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_20170128_153151.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017






Legs waiting for for fat cover












IMG_20170128_153906.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 28, 2017)

AS, Simply amazing , I love all your duck recipes.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 28, 2017)

Fat poured over the meat












IMG_20170128_190511.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_20170128_190520.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## disco (Jan 28, 2017)

Great thread, following!

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 28, 2017)

I love food preservation threads.

I bet those duck cracklins are fantastic.

Great thread so far.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 29, 2017)

Rillette meat












IMG_20170129_092200.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 29, 2017






Legs












_20170129_092440.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 29, 2017






I had to patch up to cover two bones that were sticking out.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2017)

Schmaltz and Gribenes from a duck...  cool....  and delish......













IMG_20170127_185018.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 27, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 29, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Schmaltz and Gribenes from a duck...  cool....  and delish......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know way too much about bacon for someone who speaks Yiddish...:-)


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2017)

Didn't someone just certify "Cold Smoked" bacon as Kosher ???   













Kosher .jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 29, 2017)

Duck prosciutto ready too...












IMG_20170129_135656.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 29, 2017






Kidding...This is from the previous batch.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 29, 2017)

Pate time....













IMG_20170129_145208.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 29, 2017


















IMG_20170129_152625.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 29, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 30, 2017)

Better get the prosciutto going... I am almost thru with the nov batch...only have enough for a lunch.

10 breasts and 2 legs (deboned)












IMG_20170130_201111.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 30, 2017






Running out of plastic cutting boards...

Shotglasses serve a different purpose today












IMG_20170130_205505.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 30, 2017






Going for 10-14 days in the fridge...We'll see when I can make time for rolling/tying.

I am thinking I won't smoke the leg prosciutto. Wanna try the pure cured duck first. If we like it I will do more next time and smoke too.

Ofcourse the breasts will all get smoked.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 31, 2017)

Pate ...Ready to dig In 













IMG_20170131_172208.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 31, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 11, 2017)

I am going to make terrine from some of the carcasses

Vegs












IMG_20170211_111354.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 11, 2017






Duck bones












IMG_20170211_111551.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 11, 2017






Spices












IMG_20170211_111905.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 11, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 11, 2017)

Meat is cooked












_20170211_144122.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 11, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 11, 2017)

Picked off the bone, no easy task (the bone breaks apart - that's a good thing).












IMG_20170211_145814.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 11, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 11, 2017)

Broth needs to be boiled down 












_20170211_144105.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 11, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 11, 2017)

Less than 1L of broth left
Terrine assembled












IMG_20170211_162205.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 11, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh my....  I've gotta do this....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 11, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Oh my....  I've gotta do this....


I had to fight missus for these carcasses. She wanted all for soup.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 12, 2017)

No runny terrine this time (had a publicized fail earlier on - broth not boiled down enough)












_20170212_115449.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 12, 2017


















_20170212_115525.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 12, 2017






Very happy with how it has set.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice job! Point!


----------



## marctrees (Feb 12, 2017)

Whole thread very interesting.

What do I know ??, I just smoke and eat the whole Duck w BBQ sauce.

Very interesting.

Myself, I no parlevoo francais.        Caveman Marc

(Grunts)


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2017)

Take that terrine to the county fair and win first place BLUE RIBBON....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 12, 2017)

About 2.5 duck carcasses.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 12, 2017)

Supper 












_20170212_200147.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 12, 2017






(The white stuff is horseradish)


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks Good Atomic..


----------



## marctrees (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks like enough Horseradish and peppers to keep sinuses clear for a few days.

I do love Horse myself, learned it from old Ukrainian Grandpa Ivan, NEVER ran out of it, almost for every meal.

His two condiments were Horse,  and Sour Cream, (never mixed for him)

I'm curious, that Terrine - What is the ideal traditional serving temperature?

I assume chilled, but how chilled?

Like Cheeses, I like mine best after sitting out covered w a loose cloth for like 2 days till it starts to slightly dehydrate and begins to sweat the fat.

And I'll bet you made the peppers.

Very creative labor of love stuff.     Marc


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 14, 2017)

That's not full strength horseradish. My family can't handle the pure stuff.Is mixed with shredded apple and sour cream.  Lovely flavour blend and creamy texture. Is so good you can just spread it on bread.

Those are not peppers but caper berries. Perfect for terrine and other (cooked) charcuterie.

If it's this type of terrine (packed hot with boiled down broth) I recommend taking it out of the fridge just before serving. The jelly will otherwise become runny.

If it's a terrine cooked baigne-marie , has no jelly in it, so it is OK to serve at room temp. 

In my opinion most charcuterie is best at room temperature; otherwise flavours are muted, the oils are solidified.

Appreciate the compliments.


----------



## marctrees (Feb 14, 2017)

Francois Atomic - Thank you for a very communicative full answer.

Again, VERY interesting stuff, way beyond my stuff.  

And, probably you prepared the caper berries?

OMG.                  Marc


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 14, 2017)

As you've seen if you follow the thread most is just old school cookery. If you enjoy the result is worth the time we put in.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 18, 2017)

Rillette time.

Remember this ...












200x400px-LL-a4689a3e_IMG_20170129_092200.jpeg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 18, 2017





Had rillette written on it.

Meat tossed around with the fork...Will give you pulled duck












IMG_20170218_133832.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 18, 2017






Use the last drops of the good stuff












IMG_20170218_134634.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 18, 2017






End up with this












IMG_20170218_134217.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 18, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting the breasts prosciutto ready for the smoker












IMG_20170218_140235.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 18, 2017






The piece at the bottom is made with the two boneless legs












IMG_20170218_140521.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 18, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 22, 2017)

Smoked (cold)












_20170222_165632.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 22, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Smoked (cold)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you got me excited-----That looks Great !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Work!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 22, 2017)

How long do you usually hang them after smoking?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 22, 2017)

When I pair them up like this ...Two months...Or even longer. The skin/fat slows down the process. When hanging singles they are done in two weeks.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 22, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> When I pair them up like this ...Two months...Or even longer. The skin/fat slows down the process. When hanging singles they are done in two weeks.


Thanks! The recipes I've seen calls for doing it in pairs. Now that I've done the UMAi bag thing, this is added  to the list. Looking forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 22, 2017)

Pairing them up gives you a softer meat. We like that, but some people can't palate soft uncooked meat.
Just a word of caution....depends on your palate.


----------



## geezer (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow, what a fascinating thread. Completely outside of my experience, but very interesting nonetheless.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 10, 2017)

Scored some duck again. Not a bargain this time, but two monster farm raised Muskovy  Toms. Almost 10lbs each. 












_20170311_003717.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 10, 2017


















_20170311_004134.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 10, 2017





A lot of tasty yellow fat on these.

I cut them up and left the legs with spices for confit.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 11, 2017)

Great find in the freezer.












IMG_20170311_134942.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 11, 2017






I thought I was out of duck prosciutto, while waiting for the current batch to finish drying.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 12, 2017)

Wings are done. 













IMG_20170311_195524.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 12, 2017






Will use them for rillette.












IMG_20170311_200516.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 12, 2017






Legs done.












IMG_20170311_202202.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 12, 2017)

Left the fat they were cooked in to solidify in a bowl - simple "purification" method.
Gelatinous juices trap some tasty junk at the bottom of the bowl.












IMG_20170312_104055.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 12, 2017






The top layer is clean fat












IMG_20170312_104331.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 12, 2017






And this is the fat rendered from these two Tom's. Look at that yellow












IMG_20170312_104308.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 12, 2017)

The breasts (halves) are between 470-518g. If I double them up like before i think they will take more than 4 months to dry.

So salt box, singles approach.












IMG_20170312_192250.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_20170312_192621.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_20170312_192849.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 14, 2017)

Beak to tail.
Stomach, heart, livers.












IMG_20170314_170514.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 14, 2017






Cooked with onion and duck fat












IMG_20170314_172335.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 14, 2017


----------



## tardissmoker (Mar 14, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> The breasts (halves) are between 470-518g. If I double them up like before i think they will take more than 4 months to dry./
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 15, 2017)

I dug the duck breasts out of the salt yesterday. They lost about 12% weight.

I refreshed them for 2h in cold water (changed water once). Left to dry overnight. Won't probably start smoking until tomorrow.












_20170315_204243.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 15, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 15, 2017)

Ready to smoke...But it's crazy windy out there. Will wrap them in saran until tomorrow, so they won't dry further.












IMG_20170315_202820.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 15, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 16, 2017)

Some legs (confit) from the first batch (along with some pork confit - some of us don't like duck)












IMG_20170316_181611.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 16, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 18, 2017)

Some bone broth on duck bones.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/260046/pork-and-duck-bone-broth


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 18, 2017)

It's almost two months since I did the 5 ducks batch. Long enough for legs curing in fat. In order to free up duck fat for the last batch and for footprint reduction purposes I decided to vacuum pack the legs from the January batch. Not an original idea; I saw it at the supermarket.

I left some fat in the fridge so it won't get sucked by the vacuum machine. Than added it to the legs in the foodsaver bags. Sealed and left on the counter for the fat to soften. Then massaged the bag to get fat all over.












IMG_20170318_210033.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 18, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 1, 2017)

Duck breast done drying (the 2nd batch, singles - the double ups are still drying).













20170401_101714.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 1, 2017






I singed some hair on the skin.













20170401_101731.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 1, 2017






Today's brekfast (some of it).













20170401_102101.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 1, 2017






More of it













20170401_102543.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 1, 2017






Alll of it













20170401_113146.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 1, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 1, 2017)

Packaged













20170401_123159.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 1, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2017)

Atomic, morning.....     Do you ever, ever get sick of eating that gourmet meat you prepare....    I gots to know....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 1, 2017)

Dave,

It have been three long weeks since we had the last slices of smoked duck breast. Withdrawal is rough. This batch and the one drying should take us thru the summer until weather cools down again.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 1, 2017)

That looks great!


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 7, 2017)

One of the duck prosciuttos i started in January was from two legs, doubled up. The weight loss is now at 30%. Should be ready.












20170507_144326.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 7, 2017


















20170507_144331.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 7, 2017






Time to taste it.













20170507_144525.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 7, 2017






No thank you. I will pass. You can see the voids that formed during curing (or maybe they were there from the beginning). Those areas smell a bit off. The rest smells very good. Going into the compost bin.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 7, 2017)

Dang. That's gotta be devastating!


----------



## myownidaho (May 7, 2017)

What a shame, but definitely better safe than sorry.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2017)

Got some more ducks....in a row. Two large farm ducks and one (local) store bought.







Carcasses...one goes straight into the stockpot


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2017)

Great to see you got your Ducks in a Row!!:)

I haven't had Duck in many years, since My Dad & I used to shoot wild ducks pretty regular.

I never bought any, but I've often been tempted, remembering how good the Wild ones were, and they weren't even Smoked. "Like" the memories!

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2017)

Same game plan as always: legs and wings confit. 
Here they are with spices:


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 25, 2017)

Pretty sure I am watching this again......:D


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> Pretty sure I am watching this again......:D


Yep...same boring....tasty....stuff lol


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2017)

AS, Daffy would be proud! :) Good looking duck treats coming up again !!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2017)

Legs/wings in duck fat


----------



## myownidaho (Nov 25, 2017)

Sigh...again??? Okay, I’m in.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2017)

myownidaho said:


> Sigh...again??? Okay, I’m in.


One thing will be different. I promisse not to trash the smoked breast this time.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2017)

Wings cooked enough for pulling. I will store the meat with fat, for a nice Christmas rillette.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2017)

And the legs are ready too






One fell apart...was from the smaller store duck....it cooked faster....duh






That's ok....will use it for rillette...can't have too much


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2017)

Ofcourse....cracklings...as a tasty byproduct...i fried the farm duck skin separately...
These are from the store duck...the other one gone before i could take a pic






And this is the fat rendered from the farm ducks...saved for some tasty breakfasts


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2017)

Breasts


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2017)

In salt box


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 27, 2017)

Breasts after 48h in salt


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 27, 2017)

Rillete meat curing in fat


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 27, 2017)

Breasts netted...will hang them overnight. Will start smoking tomorrow morning.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 2, 2017)

Legs in duck fat in feta cheese bucket


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 2, 2017)

This post was so good I just read a 5 page thread from front to back.  

Forwarding this to my son, the "I wish I was Duck Hunting" kind of guy.

mmmm...that duck prosciutto looked amazing!!!

Points


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you uncle.

Please keep in mind wild duck needs a different approach as it has less fat. The wild duck prosciutto though should taste mighty nice.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 15, 2018)

Missed the Chinese New Year specials on duck due to life getting in the way.

Got some (3 ducks) the week after Easter.

Processed the same way: legs confit, wings for rillette. 








Some cracklings too.






What i will do different this time are the breasts. Normally i cold smoke them.

Stay tuned.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 15, 2018)

Since most of my family onky eats well done meats and i wanted us to eat duck breast i took the slow cooker approach.

Scored the skin, seasoned with garlic powder, salt, pepper and paprika.

No liquid, 6h later






As i expected....couldn't slice it






Very tasty, not too dry. Will make this again.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 15, 2018)

I wonder if a little brining would help with the long smoke?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 15, 2018)

This wasnt smoked. Cooked in the crockpot.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 15, 2018)

Seriously? Did you sear before going into the crockpot? I’ve got a lot of duck breasts in the freezer. Even though they’re skinless, I’m always looking for new ways to use them.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 15, 2018)

No sear. But i used lots of paprika in the rub. Looks like real smoker bark doesn't it?

This was store bought duck.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2018)

Skin on correct? I see score marks....

That would go a long way towards helping it stay moist....


----------



## cooker613 (Apr 22, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Didn't someone just certify "Cold Smoked" bacon as Kosher ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but a Rabbi in Israel issued a chewuva ( a rabbinic decision) that pork meat grown in the lab from genetic material is not only kosher, but not even meat, so it could be eaten with. Cheese.


----------

